# Crockpot cabbage rolls.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody got a recipe?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I always just made them in layers like a casarole. No real recipe just layers them out instead of rolled up.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks dialout. We like them rolled and in the crockpot, tho never tried your way. Reckon it would taste the same tho. Just a different way to do it with all the same ingredients.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep taste the same, all ways cooked the rolled one's in a roaster pan in the oven. Like grandma did...I've never tried rolled one's in a crock . 


Side note....ever put a glob of sour cream on them ? The wife looks at me like I'm nuts, but always have since that's the way we ate them since I was a kid.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Can't say as I blame her.


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm assuming that you are talking about Gołąbki (AKA Golumpki). There are a ton of recipes online if you Google "Golumpki" or "Galumpki". Everyone I know makes them a different way, but it always starts with the basic mixture of beef and/or pork, rice or barley, and chopped onion wrapped in soft boiled cabbage and covered in tomato sauce. I've seen them done in the oven (quickest way) and a crock pot (set and forget).

I like to add a good amount of garlic and some Italian seasoning to the mix. Some of my spice loving friends add in various peppers (to either the meatball or the sauce).


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks jr. I've looked up probably 50 in the last day and the only thing in any recipe that never changes and is common to all is: cabbage. Anything and everything else goes. I'll make mine with what we like and then see. Like a lot of recipes, what folks had on hand goes in, and changes with countries and locales.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ain't worth the effort. A good meatloaf and a head of steamed cabbage will take their place any day.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

My favorites are the ones I make with leftovers after St. Patty's Day.
Corned Beef, mashed red potato leftovers, some green peas, rolled up in leftover cabbage, and then baked in the oven with a horseradish cream sauce ladled on top. 
We'll freeze up some of those and treat ourselves to them for a couple of months.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

jryock said:


> I'm assuming that you are talking about Gołąbki (AKA Golumpki)



Aka. Halupki = Slovakian name


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2005)

WD,,,get the boss lady to make that meatloaf out of ground venison.....
also add bacon bits to that thar boiled cabbage.....Jake


----------

